# Leaf litter



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am almost done with my first viv. All I need now is springtails and leaf litter. I know the two best leaves that most use are oak (mainly live oak) and magnolia. I was wondering if there were any others that anyone on here has used or used on a regular basis. 

I was thinking maybe rhoderdendron (spelling?) Since they kinda look and feel like magnolia. Also leaves to avoid would be great also. Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I use dead oak leaves all the time. I was thinking about collecting some fall leaves and see if they'll keep their color if I dry them quickly.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Rhododendron will do, also Ficus is a good option. Platanus or any other dense leaf.
Try to collect freshly dead leafs - will last longer.
Don't forget to boil it or bake (flammable) for a short period.


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, really wondering about using leaf litter in my tanks. Would Microwaving your leave make them safe for use in my Frog tanks? I have so many different Trees there's some oak trees, from white oak, red oak, willow oak as well as tulip Poplar, Japanesse Cherry, maple's, dogwood, Boxwood, etc, would these leaves be suitable for use. Is there a list made on the board of leaves that are safe and recommended? I did a search but theres so many hits that after looking at the first 20 I figured I would ask. Also does the size of the leaf matter? Thanks for any help. Jon


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 8, 2008)

I use live creeping ficus/fig leaves all the time. My backyard walls are covered with creeping fig that's been there for more than 10 years. They do break down rather quickly.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Vagabond324 said:


> Hi, really wondering about using leaf litter in my tanks. Would Microwaving your leave make them safe for use in my Frog tanks? I have so many different Trees there's some oak trees, from white oak, red oak, willow oak as well as tulip Poplar, Japanesse Cherry, maple's, dogwood, Boxwood, etc, would these leaves be suitable for use. Is there a list made on the board of leaves that are safe and recommended? I did a search but theres so many hits that after looking at the first 20 I figured I would ask. Also does the size of the leaf matter? Thanks for any help. Jon


Oak is your best choice out of those. I believe mine come from a Red Oak and they do very well for me. Make sure the tree is pesticide free. I like to boil mine for 5 or 10 minutes. I boil a big batch and dry them out. Then I can bag them for later use. The size of the leaf doesn't matter other than trying to mix sizes for a natural look.
Purchasing a bag of Magnolia leaves is nice just because of their size. They are nice and big for frogs to hide under.
Doug


----------



## AnimalNstinct (Dec 7, 2010)

Vagabond324 said:


> Hi, really wondering about using leaf litter in my tanks. Would Microwaving your leave make them safe for use in my Frog tanks? I have so many different Trees there's some oak trees, from white oak, red oak, willow oak as well as tulip Poplar, Japanesse Cherry, maple's, dogwood, Boxwood, etc, would these leaves be suitable for use. Is there a list made on the board of leaves that are safe and recommended? I did a search but theres so many hits that after looking at the first 20 I figured I would ask. Also does the size of the leaf matter? Thanks for any help. Jon


Microwaving your leaves works. I usually will take a handfull of leaves and place them in between damp paper towel to help avoid the leaves burning. I microwave just about everything that goes into any of my terrariums to be double safe. 

Like Pumilo mentioned, just double check what ever leaves you use too make sure they are pesticide free of both made made pestisides and pesticides the tree creates naturally.


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone, right now what I have is a huge compost pile of leaves to pick from, say 20' x 8' x 3' deep, that's two years of leaves and grass and it's packed down with the fresh fall leaves both mulched and whole on top. Will pick some of the best leaves from the top and Microwave them, I don't think they could take a boiling as they are brittle and dry. 
Also wondering about Moss, I have so much of it growing in my rear garden area under and around my trees, there are a few types and I will try to indentify them soon, would these's be safe to use, I never use any pesticides of any kind in my yard other than a soap and pepper spray for my plants. Thanks again


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

All those types of leaves will work, but most will break down quickly, which is a good thing at the base of the leaf litter. You do; however want some vertical structure to allow the microfauna plenty of surface area and room for the frogs to crawl around within the leaf litter hunting prey. But you want the upper layers to have plenty of spaces. I find that in the absence of live oak or magnolia leaves, most species of bay trees have pretty durable leaves. Although I haven't used them myself, I think Rhododendron leaves hold up pretty good, so you'd want those in the upper half of the litter layer. I also include some small twigs, acorn caps and other small woody items to keep the leaves from compacting into a dense mat.

One other thing, if you have a false bottom, keep the level below the soil or water will wick up and keep the leaves too wet and they will wilt and greatly reduce the surface area and hide spots.


Vagabond324 said:


> Hi, really wondering about using leaf litter in my tanks. Would Microwaving your leave make them safe for use in my Frog tanks? I have so many different Trees there's some oak trees, from white oak, red oak, willow oak as well as tulip Poplar, Japanesse Cherry, maple's, dogwood, Boxwood, etc, would these leaves be suitable for use. Is there a list made on the board of leaves that are safe and recommended? I did a search but theres so many hits that after looking at the first 20 I figured I would ask. Also does the size of the leaf matter? Thanks for any help. Jon


----------

